# Reconocimientos a foristas



## jorge andrada (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola abri este tema porque me parece muy bien reconocer a ciertas personas opr su saviduria, por su forma de expresarse, (sin malas respuestas, sin impaciencias) y que siempre estan enlas salas que se los necesita:

yo voy a iniciar haciendo mension sobre FOGONAZO, la verdad tenemosque reconocer que este tipo save lo que dice y se expresa de muy buena manera, la verdadyo lo admiro mucho y respeto mucho sus comentarios.
y es muy amplio con respectoa sus ideasdela electronica,y si alguien en algun momento llegase a tener una megor idea, se adapta a ella y aporta mejoras todabia, no como otras personas que se cierran en sus ideas.   saludos


----------



## angel36 (Ene 11, 2011)

esta buena la intención pero nombrar alguno/os seria medio injusto.........ya que son muchos y muy buenos los comentarios/aportes y respuestas las que están en el foro en todos sus temas.....

Desde ya seria agradecer a todos por la buena onda!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2011)

Es verdad que nos tomaria un buen rato nombrar a todos los que hacen buenos aportes, como:

Fogonazo
Elaficionado
Ezavalla
Eduardo
Zopilote
Pepechip

y hay muchos muchos más


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

Yo agradezco la intensión que por supuesto me hace sentir orgullo, pero, yo NO estoy de acuerdo con este tema.

Ya que en el Foro *Todos* (O casi todos) aportan, incluso aquellos usuarios que hicieron solamente una consulta.
El solo echo de hacer una consulta desencadena/pone en movimiento una serie de acontecimientos como:
Sugerencias.
Respuestas
Argumentaciones.
Contra-argumentaciones.
Análisis de factibilidades.
Incluso no es raro que aparezcan ideas de circuitos, desarrollos matemáticos y/o referencias a autores. 
Detección de errores de seguridad, circuitales o de concepto.
Etc. Etc.

Sin la consulta original, no se habría desarrollado el tema, así que podemos considerar que la propia consulta, también fue un aporte a la sabiduría o conocimiento colectivo.
En esta actividad, Todos somos participantes, en mayor o menor grado, pero todos participamos.

Incluso hay quién participa de forma anónima, solo leyendo los comentarios, sacando sus propias conclusiones que aprovechará en algún momento, controlando que no aparezcan errores en algún cálculo, tal vez extendiendo el tema original con una nueva consulta sobre lo mismo, lo que nuevamente desencadena el proceso.

Así que nombrar a 1 o a 100 es, me parece, es discriminar a muchísimos otros que ponen o han puesto su "Granito o Camión de arena"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el moderador...jaja

es verdad que en la consulta inicial es donde comienza en realidad todo el desarrollo del conocimiento y es donde se provoca un alud de respuestas y aportes.

todos los ususarios aportan a su manera, en la medida que pueden...

sólo que creo como el autor del hilo, que hay algunos dentro de los foro que al aportar un poco más merecen un poco de reconocimiento...

que en una época si no mal recuerdo...todos los ususarios teníamos un subnick que decía lo que eramos...no sé bien quien colocaba esos subnicks...


----------



## Imzas (Ene 11, 2011)

Hay algunos que no se pueden medir por su sabiduria, más bien por sus buena intenciones o disposición, están ahi a pesar de sus múltiples ocupaciones. Hay heroes 'anónimos', no tan héroes ni tan anónimos, pero no sólo ayudan con su conocimiento, si no con su tiempo, energias, disponibilidad, paciencia, humor y por que no decirlo, tambien con su ternura en algunas ocasiones. Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 12, 2011)

> Hay algunos que no se pueden medir por su sabiduria, más bien por sus buena intenciones o disposición, están ahi a pesar de sus múltiples ocupaciones



muy bien dicho Jazmin....

ademas pienso igual que Fogo y DJ....

pero cada que veo esto tipo de temas no pierdo la oportunidad de agradecer a todos aquellos que me a tirado un cable 

Especialmente a Cacho, Fogo y despues de ellos la lista es muy laaaaaaaaaarrga.....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2011)

haaa claro..primero Cacho y Fogo no? lamebotaaaas, lamebotas de los moderadores!!!:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:

hacete amigo del juez...diria José Hernandez en "El Martin Fierro"

bueh, es lo que hay

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ene 12, 2011)

> lamebotaaaas, lamebotas de los moderadores!!!


Maybe 

Pero te cuento una historia cortisima....

El primero que me ayudo fue fogo.... con un problema del 7805.....
Despues el que me enseño gran parte de lo poco que se de electronica fue Cacho....

por lo que a ellos les guardo profundo respeto...

no quiere decir que estoy totalmente deacuerdo con todas sus opiniones o pensares fuera de la electronica y que a muchos no los admire como a ellos y si.... por toda la eternidad les estare agradecido.... pesele a quien le pese....

p.d. y tonto no soy si quisiera un amigo por conveniencia, me haria amigo de andres no????


----------



## Imzas (Ene 12, 2011)

En todo caso, que sacariamos con ser lamebotas?, cuando alguien desea actuar asi es por que espera obtener algo, pero en este caso no se justifica, por que, que obtendriamos de aquello?


----------



## lubeck (Ene 12, 2011)

> En todo caso, que sacariamos con ser lamebotas?



mmm. me quede pensando.... 

al contrario es peor, si me moderan no les puedo decir nada por agradecimiento...
me tengo que desquitar con otros...

(broma)


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 12, 2011)

Yo le agradezco a Foros de Electronica por existir, por ende a toooda la gente, ya que sin ellos...esto no existiria! (esto ultimo lo escuche en la tele jajaja!!!)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2011)

mas de una frase sale de la tele...

lo de lamebotas era en broma muchachos...no desesperen


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 12, 2011)

No olviden los que vuelven amena la convivencia... Se vuelve mas personal el venir a postear.


----------



## aovalencia (Ene 12, 2011)

me van hacer llorar todos, gracias a todos me ayudan mucho a seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 12, 2011)

Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con este thread, por las mismas razones que dió Fogonazo en su post anterior.

Por ejemplo, solo por citar un ejemplo, se olvidaron de *Eduardo José Tagle* (EJTagle en el foro), que es un *INGENIERO CON MAYÚSCULAS*, que diseñó *este proyecto* y lo posteó en el foro sin ningún interés, solo por contribuir a esta comunidad. Bien el podría haber vendido su proyecto por unos cientos de pesos (supongo), pero prefirió postearlo acá al alcance de todos.

Es solo por citar un ejemplo, de estos hay unos cuantos más que constantemente colaboran en el foro, y sería injusto que nos olvidemos de ellos (son muchos).

Saludos!


----------



## zaiz (Ene 12, 2011)

Este tipo de temas desvirtúan el sentido del foro. Si se quiere dar un agradecimiento, se puede hacer personalmente y no intentar fomentar una especie de competencia entre los usuarios, sobre todo me parece mayor falta de respeto a quienes son excluídos y sin ningún interés vienen cuando pueden a tratar de colaborar y ayudar en lo posible, además de convivir y disftuar los temas con colegas

Yo vengo por aquí desde junio del 2006, y podría mencionar a muchos que constantemente contribuyen y no están entre los que han mencionado arriba.

Y otros que esporádicamente he visto durante temporadas ayudando y contribuyendo, tanto en temas técnicos como en la convivencia. Cada quién tiene su estilo y todos son respetables y admirables.


----------



## german_chimy (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola, la verdad es cierto en parte hay gente que suele ingresar y trabajar mas que otras en el foro, pero, desde mi punto de vista, el foro funciona desde quien tiene las dudas hasta quien las responde o genera otras. A mi me parece muy bueno el foro, no suelo tener mucha actividad ya que no estoy dedicandomé a la electrónica en este momento, pero ya voy a tener oportunidad para seguir con mis proyectos. Saludos a todos sin dejar a nadie de lado.

Una persona que yo eh visto con mucho movimiento en el foro, o en los temas que eh estado mirando, es Mnicolau, y otros que en este momento no recuerdo sus nombres, peroe n cierta forma todos aportan GRACIAS


----------



## betodj (Ene 13, 2011)

El foro sin sus integrantes (activos, pasivos, novatos, expertos, criticos, no criticos, estudiantes, ingenieros, técnicos, hobbistas, etc. etc. etc.) no seria nada.., no seria lo que es y no miraria hacia la mejora continua, acorde a los nuevos tiempos.

 ¡El foro lo hacemos todos..!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

se agradece cuando se tenga que agradecer, si les han ayudado en el foro, no lo duden agradescanles en el tema correspondiente...


----------



## Tavo (Ene 13, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> se agradece cuando se tenga que agradecer, si les han ayudado en el foro, no lo duden agradescanles en el tema correspondiente...




Tal cual.


----------



## jorge andrada (Ene 13, 2011)

yo cuando abri este tema no lo pense desde el punto de vista que algunos dicen, como el de competir, sino de ser claros y decir las cosas como son. no me habia dado cuenta que a algunas personas les podia caer mal, pero tienen razon, pero yo tambien un poco, para mi mas que la sabiduria vale la acitud con la que se hace algo, para mi las actitudes es lo que nos definen como persona, en margen al conocimiento sobre un cierto tema, y me parecia conveniente reconocer a las personas con buenas actitudes, talvez no me exprese bien pero esa era mi idea principal, creo qu no tiene nada de malo solo es un ema mas, y por sobre todo hay que decir las cosas como son, desde ya yo estoy agradecido por todo el foro, pero me lamaron la atencion algunas muy buenas actitudes de algunos foristas, y cuando algo esta bien hay que reconocerlo, eso me parece cultura, por ejemplo cuento una pequeña anecdota:
en una fabrica yo era uff el mas craneo jeje, y yo me exigia aprendiendo las cosas nuevas y todo eso me actualizaba en mi tema, pero un dia vino otro tipo de mi misma edad casi, con la diferencia que el vago la tenia re clara a lo que yo estaba comenzando a aprender, y ami me iso sentir muy bien porque me superaba y eso me incentivo a aprender mas y con mas entusiasmo y cuando lo tuve que decir delante de los dueños de la faabrica que yo no savia algo y el si, lo hice sin ningun tipo de problemas, en ese momento no me senti muy bien al decir que yo no savia algo y otro si, pero luego que lo dije me senti re bien y en la empresa me tienen mas confianza que antes. y con el tipo este hoy en dia somo muy amigos y ambos trabajamos en otra parte pero siempre nos hacemos consultas mutuas.
en ese momento me di cuenta de lo importante que es reconocer las cosas, o sea este es un tema amplio que da para mucho.  pero volviendo a mi tema es que yo solamente queria reconocer o que cada uno que le parezca bien lo haga con quien lo crea conveniente.

y no tenemos que sentirnos como competencia y ni si quiera pensarlo, porque aqui no estamos por competir en nada, es lindo escuchar y ser escuchado, y el que compite no escucha al otro. no admite, aqui me parece que estamos para dar soluciones a los demas que las necesiten o a sacarnos dudas.

o sea yo no puse hagamos un ranking de los mejores, no sino reconocer o dar un agradecimiento publico a los que les parezca conveniente, y les aseguro que ninguno de los que piensa de forma competitiva va a opinar aqui porque esperan que otro lo reconozcan, y no se trata de eso.

de todas maneras entiendo sus puntos de vista y tienen mucha razon en eso, solamente queria aclarar un poco mi tema,   saludos y gracias a todos.

otro tipo que tiene muy buenas actitudes y save es  "  D@RIO  "    muy buena la cnc que se armo y muy tratable y desinteresado, yo admiro a esa clases de personas y me gustaria llegar a ser un poco asi como ellos.      saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 13, 2011)

yo admiro a mas de la mitad de los usuarios de este foro y se menos que la otra mitad...


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Coincido. Dar un reconocimiento público no sería acertado aunque si conveniente y justo. Pero entiendo que todos tienen buena disposición aunque en oportunidades haya roces y desacuerdos. Debemos respetar los altibajos individuales y acomodarnos a las circunstancias de cada cual, es decir, entre nosotros debe existir la *Tolerancia* que no es más que reconocer que podemos equivocarnos y que debemos aceptar que nos corrijan.

Prefiero decir que a cada uno se le debe gratitud.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 22, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Coincido. Dar un reconocimiento público no sería acertado aunque si conveniente y justo. Pero entiendo que todos tienen buena disposición aunque en oportunidades haya roces y desacuerdos. Debemos respetar los altibajos individuales y acomodarnos a las circunstancias de cada cual, es decir, entre nosotros debe existir la *Tolerancia* *que no es más que reconocer que podemos equivocarnos y que debemos aceptar que nos corrijan.*
> 
> Prefiero decir que a cada uno se le debe gratitud.



 Increíbles tus palabras, viejo... 
Lo que está en negrita y en verde... Es esencial.. 

Saludos.
PS: Me gustaría conocerte un poco más, viejo... (de onda lo de "viejo" )
Leeré algunos comentarios tuyos más, y concluiré de escanearte...  

(Escanearte = viene de Scanner, está en Spanglish)


----------



## asherar (Ene 22, 2011)

Cierto es que algunos temas se fueron desarrollando por colaboración progresiva de un amplio conjunto de personas, como el encendedor/detector electrónico de gas (ahora no encuentro el enlace). 

Pero, por qué no reconocer también los méritos individuales ? Ésta en particular me parece una forma positiva de encauzar el uso del foro. No se trata de ser demagogos ni falsos modestos. 

 Por ejemplo, alguien que me parece extraordinario por los temas que aborda, por la manera con que trabaja, y por la regularidad con que aporta, es @moyano-jonathan. Yo le vengo siguiendo de cerca el post de los dispositivos por USB con PIC desde su comienzo y me parece un trabajo magnífico, porque no es una simple copia ni recopilación, sino que aporta innumerables soluciones a problemas que se nos pueden presentar a cualquiera. 

Otro tema que también me gustó fue el diseño, construcción y montaje de una asociación de 4 dipolos, desarrollado por @tiago.  

Lo mismo digo de @d-rio, que se entusiasmó con un tema que yo inicié como un simple comentario (el del motor brushless) y le puso mucha polenta y elaboración personal. 

Al menos son esos los que más me han llamado la atención entre los temas que sigo, pero no quita que haya otros foristas que merezcan su reconocimiento también. 

Ojalá pudiera seguirles el paso aprendiendo y aportando. Felicitaciones a los tres, y sigamos adelante.


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Bueno, eso es otro asunto, amigo Asherar. Quien tenga méritos por la realización de sus proyectos personales, lógico que debe ser reconocido públicamente, por justicia y por conveniencia. Porque el estímulo anima y reconforta. 

O yo entendí mal el propósito del post, o está mal planteado. Porque allí se refiere a quienes colaboran y están alli para cualquier asesoría. Es en este caso que no me parece oportuno un reconocimiento porque ya todos los demás colaboran también. Aclaro este detalle y transcribo el inicio del post:  

*"Hola abri este tema porque me parece muy bien reconocer a ciertas personas opr su saviduria, por su forma de expresarse, (sin malas respuestas, sin impaciencias) y que siempre estan enlas salas que se los necesita"
*


----------



## Luis1342 (Ene 22, 2011)

pues un reconocimiento a todos los foristas/administrador(es)/moderadores del foro pues esta comunidad tiene mucha actividad,hay varios foros de distintos temas que terminan abandonados por falta de participación 
saludos


----------



## asherar (Ene 23, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> O yo entendí mal el propósito del post, o está mal planteado. Porque allí se refiere a quienes colaboran y están alli para cualquier asesoría. Es en este caso que no me parece oportuno un reconocimiento porque ya todos los demás colaboran también. Aclaro este detalle y transcribo el inicio del post:



Yo ya dejé de preocuparme por lo que va o no va en los post, desde que me sugirieron que ese trabajo se lo deje a los moderadores.


----------

